# Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes divorcing!!



## BDBoop (Jun 29, 2012)

YAY!!! No more Stepford Katie. WooT!!

Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes divorcing after five years of marriage, report says | Fox News


----------



## California Girl (Jun 29, 2012)

I can't express how many fucks I don't give. Only very sad people care about the private lives of others - regardless of that person's 'fame'.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 29, 2012)

I wonder if their divorce records will be opened up like Jack & Jeri Ryan's were?


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 29, 2012)

Meh, who knows. The man is unhinged, I wish Katie all the best.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 29, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> YAY!!! No more Stepford Katie. WooT!!
> 
> Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes divorcing after five years of marriage, report says | Fox News





Stepford Katie..... thats funny as hell!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh, I so can't take credit. It was some big gossip columnist. Ted Casablanca, maybe.

I'll do some digging.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I wonder if their divorce records will be opened up like Jack & Jeri Ryan's were?



Is Romney vetting Tom for the VP spot? I had not heard that!


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 29, 2012)

Nobody ever rep Ernie again. 1812. Perfection.


----------



## Douger (Jun 29, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if their divorce records will be opened up like Jack & Jeri Ryan's were?
> ...


No can do. The teleprompter stand doesn't work for people that short.
Here a pic of Tom at the podium.


----------



## Si modo (Jun 29, 2012)

Douger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


I usually don't pay any attention to you, but that made me laugh!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> YAY!!! No more Stepford Katie. WooT!!
> 
> Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes divorcing after five years of marriage, report says | Fox News



Um. who gives a flying fuck?


----------



## hjmick (Jun 29, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Meh, who knows. The man is unhinged, I wish Katie all the best.



He's an excellent actor...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Nobody ever rep Ernie again. 1812. Perfection.



Are you making overtures to me?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2012)

California Girl said:


> I can't express how many fucks I don't give. Only very sad people care about the private lives of others - regardless of that person's 'fame'.



Thank you...my sentiments exactly.
I am quite alarmed that a person who posts on a political forum would also give a flying frack about who is fucking who in Hollywood.
I have one thing and one thing only to say to Hollywood actors - "get on stage and do something to entertain me".


----------



## Si modo (Jun 29, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody ever rep Ernie again. 1812. Perfection.
> ...


She wants to tone down her conduct, but it's instrumental to her overall movement.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 29, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody ever rep Ernie again. 1812. Perfection.
> ...



Too late. It was priceless while it lasted.


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 29, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I can't express how many fucks I don't give. Only very sad people care about the private lives of others - regardless of that person's 'fame'.
> ...



Maybe BD has other interests besides just politics....like many of us do.
If you're not interested, don't post.  Easy.....

I can't stand Cruise, he is a good actor but he's a real wack job. 
Good luck to Katie!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 29, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Yup! Same, same and same. And I was huge following all things Hollywood for a few decades. Now, not so much but I still watch out for my favorites.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 29, 2012)

California Girl said:


> I can't express how many fucks I don't give. Only very sad people care about the private lives of others - regardless of that person's 'fame'.



Cared enough to post in the thread. Just sayin.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 29, 2012)

hjmick said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, who knows. The man is unhinged, I wish Katie all the best.
> ...




I should neg you for lying.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 29, 2012)

syrenn said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



He does some blockbusters?


----------



## syrenn (Jun 29, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



I still dont understand what his appeal is.


----------



## Si modo (Jun 29, 2012)

Luissa said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I can't express how many fucks I don't give. Only very sad people care about the private lives of others - regardless of that person's 'fame'.
> ...


And you cared enough to single out her post.

Imagine that.


----------



## elvis (Jun 29, 2012)

I heard he's going to marry John travolta.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 29, 2012)

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I'll never know, but the Mission Impossible movies were pretty good, in my opinion.


----------



## elvis (Jun 29, 2012)

I liked eyes wide shut and the color of money was ok.  That's about it.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 29, 2012)

I can't believe it! These Hollywood Marriages usually ALLWAYS work out!


----------



## Sallow (Jun 29, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Meh, who knows. The man is unhinged, I wish Katie all the best.



He's very talented.


----------



## bobcollum (Jun 29, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



One's worse than the other imo.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2012)

elvis said:


> I liked eyes wide shut and the color of money was ok.  That's about it.



So that was you?

I heard there was one person who like Eyes Wide Shut, I just didn't believe it...


----------



## Sallow (Jun 29, 2012)

elvis said:


> I liked eyes wide shut and the color of money was ok.  That's about it.



Oh come on.

Born on the Fourth of July?

Interview with a Vampire?

War of the Worlds?

Minority Report?

Jerry MacQuire?

A Few Good Men?

Rain Man?

Gosh..he's an incredible actor.


----------



## elvis (Jun 29, 2012)

Luissa said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I can't express how many fucks I don't give. Only very sad people care about the private lives of others - regardless of that person's 'fame'.
> ...



I think it'd be more interesting to hear about the fucks she DOES give.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 29, 2012)

elvis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Some how..somewhere a beach is involved.


----------



## elvis (Jun 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > I liked eyes wide shut and the color of money was ok.  That's about it.
> ...



Rain man was good.   Forgot about that.  I don't like those other movies though.


----------



## elvis (Jun 29, 2012)

He did a good job in born on the fourth too.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2012)

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Me neither....Born on the 4th of July was some good acting when he was in the hospital. 
Most everything else he did was the exact same plot - just different settings:
_*Troubled super-talent throwing away his gifts on self loathing and sketchy past...finds a girl who shows him how great he is..and yes!! he is great - but wait!!!....something happens that reminds him and he goes back into the abyss of self loathing and piyt...but...but....what's THIS!!!....YES!..YES!..YES!...he is back - and does better than any human has ever done...ever!!*_*..........screen credits.*


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2012)

sallow said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > i liked eyes wide shut and the color of money was ok.  That's about it.
> ...



*my comments...*


----------



## Si modo (Jun 29, 2012)

He's a whackadoodle, but I have enjoyed many movies he has been in.

Now Katie can wear heels again.


----------



## Liability (Jun 29, 2012)

I find Katie Holmes somewhat attractive.

Otherwise, I can't honestly say I give a rat's ass about this story.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2012)

Liability said:


> I find Katie Holmes somewhat attractive.
> 
> Otherwise, I can't honestly say I give a rat's ass about this story.



Oh yeah....she does it for me.
Sucker for darker hair.


----------



## Liability (Jun 29, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > I find Katie Holmes somewhat attractive.
> ...


----------



## elvis (Jun 29, 2012)

Liability said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Wow.


----------



## bobcollum (Jun 29, 2012)

Nobody's going to do it huh?

I'm the one that has to mention "Vanilla Sky"?


----------



## hjmick (Jun 29, 2012)

syrenn said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Oh come now, it was just a take on the _Rain Man_ line.

Personally, I think the role of Les Grossman was his best work...


----------



## Dabs (Jun 29, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I can't express how many fucks I don't give. Only very sad people care about the private lives of others - regardless of that person's 'fame'.
> ...



If Katie Holmes pulled you on stage, and proceeded to fuck you, would that entertain you?? ~LoL~


----------



## Dabs (Jun 29, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Nobody's going to do it huh?
> 
> I'm the one that has to mention "Vanilla Sky"?



Very disturbing....very.......beginning of the movie. I didn't like it~


----------



## Dabs (Jun 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > I liked eyes wide shut and the color of money was ok.  That's about it.
> ...




People....you forgot TOP GUN


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 29, 2012)

California Girl said:


> I can't express how many fucks I don't give. Only very sad people care about the private lives of others - regardless of that person's 'fame'.


----------



## elvis (Jun 29, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



My wife sure as fuck didn't.


----------



## elvis (Jun 29, 2012)

elvis said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



this picture needs to be seen again.


----------



## bobcollum (Jun 29, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I can't express how many fucks I don't give. Only very sad people care about the private lives of others - regardless of that person's 'fame'.



Yeah, it took a lot of courage to say that.


----------



## elvis (Jun 29, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > I liked eyes wide shut and the color of money was ok.  That's about it.
> ...



wife liked it, too.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 29, 2012)

Tom Cruise not only owns a P-51, he flies it....... along with his Gulfstream 4. I guess he'll be changing the nose art on the Mustang....It's called Kiss Me Kate.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_mfBzzntbg]Tom Cruise Purchased P-51 Mustang Fighter - YouTube[/ame]


Tom Cruise Goes Top Gun With New P-51 Mustang - Forbes

Tom Cruise Goes Top Gun With New P-51 Mustang

In real life, Top Gun star Tom Cruise is reported to own anywhere from three to five private jets. This includes a $20 million or £10 million Gulfstream that he purchased as a wedding present for his wife Katie Holmes  who was then quoted as saying: Its like a bus, only quicker.

On the other hand and much to the chagrin of environmentalists, its been reported that Cruise once sent one of his private jets to pick up groceries for Katie. That along with the fact that Cruise never flies commercial, has gotten him dubbed emissions impossible by the environmental lobby.

Critics aside, Tom Cruise has held a pilots license since 1994 and he often pilots all of the private jets that he owns with his Gulfstream IV being reported as the most luxurious as its fitted with a Jacuzzi and even a screening room.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 29, 2012)

Tom Cruise is an outstanding actor, All of the Mission Impossibles, Days Of Thunder, Top Gun, Jerry McGuire ....... it's amazing how many people just follow the herd. People started thinking he was weird when he appeared on Oprah and jumped up on the chair......big deal, that's the shit Oprah liked so he did it.

Not only does he act he also does most of his own stunts......

I'm always amazed at how people will judge someone on something they have absolutely no control over like height or breast size and then ignore what they d with what they can control.

Like Barack Obama, he's 6'1'' and throws like a Miss America contestant.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2012)

Dabs said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Yes...yes it would.
And if Sandra Bullock from about 1990 could join in...I would be exceedingly appreciative.


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 29, 2012)

sitarro said:


> Tom Cruise is an outstanding actor, All of the Mission Impossibles, Days Of Thunder, Top Gun, Jerry McGuire ....... it's amazing how many people just follow the herd. *People started thinking he was weird when he appeared on Oprah and jumped up on the chair..*....big deal, that's the shit Oprah liked so he did it.
> 
> Not only does he act he also does most of his own stunts......
> 
> ...



You didn't see his interview with Matt Lauer on the Today show...in 2005?  Wow...he was pretty entertaining on that one! That was the first time i'd seen him act like that and he was really crazy.  Here's a link...and i think there's a video somewhere out there showing the whole thing.  It would be better to see the video!
Tom Cruise debates psychiatry on NBC's Today show - Wikinews, the free news source


----------



## Luissa (Jun 29, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Yep, imagine that.


----------



## bobcollum (Jun 29, 2012)

sitarro said:


> it's amazing how many people just follow the herd. People started thinking he was weird when he appeared on Oprah and jumped up on the chair......big deal, that's the shit Oprah liked so he did it.



It was more about the Scientology for me, which started with that interview he did criticizing Brooke Shields for taking medications and psychiatry as a whole.

Then the chair incident, which only added to the weirdness.


----------



## Samson (Jun 29, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I can't express how many fucks I don't give. Only very sad people care about the private lives of others - regardless of that person's 'fame'.
> ...



Well, I'll confess to a certain amount of entertainment associated with the schadenfreude so vividly illustrated through The Misadventures of Tom Cruise.

His suffering makes me feel good.


----------



## Samson (Jun 29, 2012)

Dabs said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody's going to do it huh?
> ...



Maybe he'll be the voice of some cartoon forest animal in a movie you could understand.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 30, 2012)

Samson said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



I don't watch cartoons you fuck.


----------



## Samson (Jun 30, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



I was trying to be kind.

Do they confuse you too?


----------



## copsnrobbers (Jun 30, 2012)

Dabs said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I'd rather pull her off stage and entertain her.. Just sayin.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Jun 30, 2012)

Samson said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Quit being disrespectful to Dab's..


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 30, 2012)

hjmick said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, who knows. The man is unhinged, I wish Katie all the best.
> ...


I agree.  I really cannot think of a Tom Cruise movie where he was really bad.  There are some that I had no desire to see, like 'Magnolia'.  But he makes quality movies, insists on doing a lot of his stunts, keeps himself in great shape, works very hard, and from all accounts is not a prima donna or difficult on the set.

I don't understand the Cruise-hate, unless it's all based upon his crazy-ass "religion".

Of course, Bishop Romney also belongs to a crazy-ass religion, and rightwingers will dutifully Stepford their way to the voting booths to vote for him.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 30, 2012)

Liability said:


> I find Katie Holmes somewhat attractive.
> 
> Otherwise, I can't honestly say I give a rat's ass about this story.


I liked this hairstyle the best:


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 30, 2012)

Liability said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


I believe that's post-pregnancy.  She was pretty flat-chested before that.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 30, 2012)

hjmick said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


Ahh - you fooled me.

Please give me back my rep!


----------



## Samson (Jun 30, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...





Did I make you cry?

If so, by all means, I'll avoid implying anyone's an idiot.


----------



## Liability (Jun 30, 2012)

Tom Cruise needed a ladder to climb into bed to fuck Katie.  And even then, he only watched.  He used a stunt double.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 30, 2012)

elvis said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


I love that movie, and all Stanley Kubrick movies.

That last scene with Sydney Pollack and Cruise was pretty long, and was shot in one take.  Lightweights cannot pull that sort of thing off.


----------



## Liability (Jun 30, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Like I care.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 30, 2012)

I wonder if he'll have to sell his P-51.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 30, 2012)

sitarro said:


> Tom Cruise is an outstanding actor, All of the Mission Impossibles, Days Of Thunder, Top Gun, Jerry McGuire ....... it's amazing how many people just follow the herd. People started thinking he was weird when he appeared on Oprah and jumped up on the chair......big deal, that's the shit Oprah liked so he did it.
> 
> Not only does he act he also does most of his own stunts......
> 
> ...


----------



## Samson (Jun 30, 2012)

Liability said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



She appears to have much larger areolas than I would have suspected.


----------



## Samson (Jun 30, 2012)

Liability said:


> Tom Cruise needed a ladder to climb into bed to fuck Katie.  And even then, he only watched.  He used a stunt double.


----------



## Liability (Jun 30, 2012)

Samson said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Cruise needed a ladder to climb into bed to fuck Katie.  And even then, he only watched.  He used a stunt double.


----------



## Samson (Jun 30, 2012)

^^^^

I suppose it was too much to ask to get the pic of the stund double in bed with Katie.


----------



## Liability (Jun 30, 2012)

Samson said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I suppose it was too much to ask to get the pic of the stund double in bed with Katie.



If someone leaked those shots, it wasn't made known to me.

Of course, I don't really want to see Tom Cruise anyway, or his stunt double.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## HUGGY (Jun 30, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Meh, who knows. The man is unhinged, I wish Katie all the best.



My money says Tommy comes out of the closet now.  Take away all of the wealthy movie star trappings and the wife and kid cover story and just listen to him.  Pure obsessive compulsive interior decorator.


----------



## Samson (Jun 30, 2012)

Liability said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^
> ...



Yeah, after a very through search, the best I could do was Katie coupled to a tire swing


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 30, 2012)

Tom Cruise & Katie Holmes: "The Fairy Tale Was Over," Says Close Source - E! Online


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 30, 2012)

I saw Kiddmans tv interview after her divorce with Tommy.  When asked how she felt about the breakup..She stated..:  "Now I can wear high heals!"  Cracked me up!


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 30, 2012)

Kidman's career took off after she left Tom. I guess she was willing to pay the price. I always have liked her.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 1, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Kidman's career took off after she left Tom. I guess she was willing to pay the price. I always have liked her.


Really?  I liked her a lot more before she left Cruise, up through 'Eyes Wide Shut'.  That's when she made the boneheaded decision to start using Botox.  If anyone in Hollywood did *not* need Botox, it was Kidman.

Pre-Botox/Breakup:

Malice
Days Of Thunder
Far And Away
To Die For
Batman Forever
The Peacemaker
Eyes Wide Shut

After Botox/ Breakup

Moulin Rouge
The Others
The Hours
The Stepford Wives
Bewitched
Cold Mountain
Golden Compass


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 1, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Kidman's career took off after she left Tom. I guess she was willing to pay the price. I always have liked her.
> ...


That's a lot more than botox.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 1, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



She swears she's had no plastic surgery, for the record.  

This is when she was at her absolute hottest...Far And Away/Malice era:


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 1, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, who knows. The man is unhinged, I wish Katie all the best.
> ...



I bet he doesn't. I bet he finds another wife, has another kid ... etc.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 1, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I could be wrong...but I don't think so.  I think he is gay.  He just doesn't have the calmness of a hetrosexual man.  He just seems to always be over compensating.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 1, 2012)

Hell's teeth, you people are a classic example of why this country is a fucking mess. You don't even know these people. You're all fucking weird.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 1, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Dude, I didn't say he was straight. I said he's not coming out.


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 1, 2012)

hjmick said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, who knows. The man is unhinged, I wish Katie all the best.
> ...



He is a terrible actor and his movies do not make money.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 1, 2012)

TomKat split: Katie Holmes 'to lose millions in divorce from Tom Cruise due to prenuptial agreement' | thetelegraph.com.au

Apparently, when it's bad, it's not worth sticking out another six years to do the community property thing.


----------



## Liability (Jul 1, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



He has done some decent acting.  Nothing great, imho.

But SOME of his movies sure as hell HAVE made money.

Scientology is such a crock of crap though, it's a shame he got so bent by it.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 2, 2012)

> The catalyst behind Katie Holmes&#8217; decision to file for divorce from Tom Cruise allegedly stemmed from fears that her daughter would be taken away.
> 
> The actress was reportedly afraid her megastar husband was going to ship off 6-year-old Suri to an intense Scientology organization known as Sea Organization (or Sea Org), where children as young as five can live in the center without their parents and be taught the highest levels of the belief system.
> 
> According to TMZ.com, the couple had been arguing over their daughter&#8217;s indoctrination into Scientology and the Catholic-raised Holmes had fears over the wacky religion&#8217;s potential future impact on Suri. Sea Org was reportedly the last straw for the actress.



Read more: Katie Holmes feared Tom Cruise would send daughter Suri away to intense Scientology organization* - NY Daily News

That makes sense.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 5, 2012)

I guess she had her fill of Scientology. It's her call, isn't it?


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 5, 2012)

liability said:


> nonukes said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



racist!!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 5, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> She always struck me as either a gold-digger or just strange.  Why was she always carrying that big kid?????  There were security guards surrounding them so safety was not an issue.  I had heard rumors months ago that she was NOT a nice person.  This just proves it.  Did she know nothing about Scientology before she married a Scientologist?  Doesn't sound real bright to me.  One would normally learn about someone's religion before they marry them.  *John Travolta's wife doesn't seem to have a problem with it.*  In the end, Katie Holmes is acting like a big brat and her removing a child from its father is far WORSE than any religion.



Kelly Preston is also a Scientologist.

I've never heard of Ms. Holmes being anything other than a sweetheart.  But her career has certainly not gotten a boost from being Mrs. Cruise:  she played Rachel Dawes in 'Batman Begins', but was not asked to come back for the next one.  Then she played Jackie Kennedy in that much-criticized miniseries "The Kennedys" which I thought was pretty good, and she was very good (and in which Ted Kennedy was not seen or even mentioned).

And that's been pretty much it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 5, 2012)

Wanna see some real batshit crazy?


The Cruise Indoctrination Video Scientology Tried To Suppress


----------



## elvis (Jul 5, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Wanna see some real batshit crazy?
> 
> 
> The Cruise Indoctrination Video Scientology Tried To Suppress



I heard John Travolta is interested in replacing Katie.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 5, 2012)

elvis said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna see some real batshit crazy?
> ...



They would make a cute couple!


----------



## Liability (Jul 5, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Wanna see some real batshit crazy?
> 
> 
> The Cruise Indoctrination Video Scientology Tried To Suppress



He can believe whateverthefuck he wants to believe.

He can be as zealous in that "religious" fervor as he wants to be.

But, in the end, that video is proof to me that he is indeed bat shit crazy.

Good luck to Katie Holmes.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 5, 2012)

She fired eff-all everybody (good for her!), and the alleged breaking point was him trying to send Suri off to some camp ... no talking him out of it apparently, so Katie ended it and is suing for sole custody.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 5, 2012)

Who cares?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 5, 2012)

Well this *IS* news, I am going to have to change my life all around! I'm not sure how we are going to make it through the next few months. What dispair!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 5, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> She fired eff-all everybody (good for her!), and the alleged breaking point was him trying to send Suri off to some camp ... no talking him out of it apparently, so Katie ended it and is suing for sole custody.


Sea Org.

Inside Sea Org: Scientology's elite compound is root of TomKat split  - NY Daily News

Not that The Daily News is a credible newspaper, but there are many sources for this indoctrination camp/school/prison.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 5, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Who cares?


Thank you for caring enough to pop in and tell us how much you don't care.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 5, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Well this *IS* news, I am going to have to change my life all around! I'm not sure how we are going to make it through the next few months. What dispair!



You'll just take any excuse to go on a drinking binge, right?


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 5, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares?
> ...



Don't mention it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 5, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Well this *IS* news, I am going to have to change my life all around! I'm not sure how we are going to make it through the next few months. What dispair!
> ...



Hey, you don't get to be the town drunk by tea toddling, of course I did spike my tea, but that's another story.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 5, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares?
> ...



He daves.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 5, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > She fired eff-all everybody (good for her!), and the alleged breaking point was him trying to send Suri off to some camp ... no talking him out of it apparently, so Katie ended it and is suing for sole custody.
> ...



Exactly. And damn near any mother on the planet would put her foot down on that point. If he wouldn't hear her, then he doesn't get to be part of the equation anymore.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 5, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


Meh.  Fathers have rights, too.

It's the inability to compromise, and the fact that he is so powerful - he has been called the most powerful person in Hollywood, and it's hard to argue with.  Perhaps Spielberg comes close.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 5, 2012)

> "My experience in growing up in Scientology is that it is both mentally and at times physically abusive," Jenna said. "I was allowed to see my parents only once a week at best -- sometimes not for years. We got a lousy education from unqualified teachers, forced labor, long hours, forced confessions, being held in rooms, not to mention the mental anguish of trying to figure out all of the conflicting information they force upon you as a young child. ... As a mother myself, I offer my support to Katie and wish for her all the strength she will need to do what is best for her and her daughter."



Katie Holmes 'Biggest Nightmare' in Scientology History, Say Experts - The Hollywood Reporter


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 5, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Fathers have rights right up until they decide they are going to take the child from her mother and give her to sea org.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 7, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> Her carrying her kid everywhere is far worse than any religion.  The poor thing's legs won't work anymore.  Tom's mistake was marrying this money grubber.  Funny she knew about the Scientology before they married and it was okay.  Mrs. Travolta doesn't seem to have a problem with it.



I agree with the comment regarding her carrying Suri everywhere. I can;t stand it when celebs carry their kids everywhere, they should let them walk!

I don't think Katie knew what she was getting herself into. I think it took her five years to finally work it out, and the fact she wants sole custody shows that she has reasonable fears for her daughter.

Tom Cruise is a whackjob anyway, and has been for years.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 7, 2012)

Noomi said:


> amfree4all said:
> 
> 
> > Her carrying her kid everywhere is far worse than any religion.  The poor thing's legs won't work anymore.  Tom's mistake was marrying this money grubber.  Funny she knew about the Scientology before they married and it was okay.  Mrs. Travolta doesn't seem to have a problem with it.
> ...



So anyone who divorces and asks for full custody shows they have reasonable fears for a child?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 8, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> Suri Cruise: Her Life With Dad Tom Pictures - Suri the Adventurer - UsMagazine.com
> 
> Doesn't this article - especially the photos - tell you something?  Tom is having fun with Suri and she is wearing mostly normal clothes.  He's not carrying her in every photo.  She looks normal and happy - something she rarely looked when with her mother.  Her mother put high heels on her (!) and paraded her around.  Sick!  She's wearing sneakers with Tom and playing like children do.
> 
> I hope and pray that Tom gets full custody (unlikely) and that the goods are spilled on the deceptive and conniving woman from Ohio.



So, with only the evidence that some unknown person on the set of an unknown movie and press pictures you are able to determine which parent should get full custody? Glad you are no judge.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 8, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> So anyone who divorces and asks for full custody shows they have reasonable fears for a child?



Of course not, and I didn't mean for it to sound that way. I just don't think Katie is the type to want to take a child from their father for no reason.
Lets just wait and see what happens, I have a feeling this will end up rather messy...


----------



## Noomi (Jul 8, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> I read somewhere not too long ago but before any talk of a divorce, that Katie Holmes was NOT a nice person.  I believe that the person was somebody who worked with her on a film.  I know that the Cruises were close friends of the Beckhams.  I wonder whose side, if any, they are taking.



I doubt Tom is a nice person either. He sounds very controlling. I also wonder which side the Beckham's will go on...it will be interesting to see who they choose to support.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 9, 2012)

Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes reach divorce settlement | Reuters

She had something on him! Had to have.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 9, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes reach divorce settlement | Reuters
> 
> She had something on him! Had to have.




It depends... he may have been just as happy to have been rid of her fast too....  pay her off... shut her up and give her a nice chunk of money. 

They are both so narcissistic i am amazed it lasted this long.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 9, 2012)

Where do you get her being narcissistic? Personal acquaintance?


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 9, 2012)

Besides. She sued for full custody of Suri - and apparently got it.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 9, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Where do you get her being narcissistic? Personal acquaintance?




What makes you think they are not? I know quite a few actors....narcissism is part and parcel of their business. 


Im glad she got full custody of the girl and will take her away from the cult..... in that i think she was doing the right thing for the child.....


----------



## Samson (Jul 9, 2012)

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes reach divorce settlement | Reuters
> ...




It must be nice to be rich enough to divide your combined incomes, and still be rich.

I wonder about the number of less fortuneate couples who cannot afford to split, and are forced to grind out their existances together until one or the other expires from exaustion.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 9, 2012)

Samson said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




Agreed.... he payed her off with also i am sure a gag order.


----------



## Samson (Jul 9, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I don't think Tom's mother ever made him chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 9, 2012)

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you get her being narcissistic? Personal acquaintance?
> ...



Unless you know all actors? You're generalizing.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 9, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




I sure am generalizing.....  and in my opinion, they are all narcissistic.


----------



## Samson (Jul 9, 2012)

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Agreed.

So are any USMB members with more than 4000 reputation points....


----------



## card51short (Jul 24, 2012)

I saw this divorce coming from a mile away. Katies too smart to let her daughter get taken in like that. I read somewhere that shes likely going to be subject to harassment by the Church of Scientology now, though. Anti-cult expert Steve Hassans new book, Freedom Of Mind has a pretty good explanation of these dangerous behaviors in cults:


----------



## RonPaulLiberty (Jul 26, 2012)

I saw this from the get go.  I liked how Katie went all mission impossible on Cruise. Sweet sweet justice!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 26, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Besides. She sued for full custody of Suri - and apparently got it.



She got the voice command from the iPhone?


----------

